# got bored



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

so i went outside 
to look at my little brothers pet 
that he leave at my house

full grow n so tiny


















he double clutch this hen(20 chick from two different mom)









still amaze me
budgie babies never the same size


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Your brother's rooster reminds me of a pet bantam I had when I was young. Is he a bantam? Such cute chicks! Budgies too.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

yes he is
i think he's a serama 
hen is a jungle fowl cross to a bb red
use to bred english budgie until someone stole all my bird
i quit after that


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The chicks should grow to be beautiful! Is the jungle fowl the "easter egg" chicken?

The fact that someone would come into your yard and steal your budgies is terrible! Some people have no understanding of right and wrong.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Jungle fowl is a wild chicken for Asia 

I know
Don't know why people will do such a thing
But I got a clue why
Some of my stock will win some ribbon in the abs show
The only down fall is that I don't band them n can't compete in the show
10" bird from head to tail
Nice big puffy head
I was selling the run off at 25 a piece
N had a offer of 100 for just a bird of my selected future breeding bird but I didn't sell
12 pair gone
40 young one
On top of that
They even took my fellow and crest American budgie


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, I don't know what to say...
The reason we keep our dogs inside unless one of us is outside with them is because for some reason our neighbor's son liked to shoot with his bb gun at them! Who knows what goes on in people's minds?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

from what i see is that some people will steal if they can make money out of it
some will do cruel thing that they think is funny


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

here is the jungle fowl cross male
with two female









here is my little brother pair of spangle game


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

...I went to a farm, and the rooster was so mean to all the hens... Yours seem like they're all content together haha!!

I don't know what entirely goes on in people's heads... an ex-worker from the store here... stole a baby turtle. Not like they knew what they were doing, or what to do for the poor thing... Luckily they got the turtle back.


----------



## Megalechis (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow. I didn't know roosters that small existed!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

My are breeder
Less aggressive then free roam 
Yes they do come in that size
From what I've remember 
The smallest is less then 13 oz in weight less the 9" in height 
That's small


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I love Jungle fowl! They are all over the island Kauai(invasive) and very cool. One of my favorite things about them other then color is their flying ability.

Jungle fowl on Kauai, pic from Google.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow cute pics!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

There ability to fly surpass all other chicken I've know


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed! lol. Although I've heard of some wild chickens that can fly... Just...we don't have any hehe


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah
The old English,dutch, game, Sumatra, phoenix and yokohama
But all of them still lose to the Red n grey jungle fowl


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The jungle fowl is beautiful!
My in laws used to have a very mean rooster, but he was smart, he only chased my daughter when she was very young and her cousin, the adults were left along. Most roosters are much calmer than that.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Over the years I've raise many rooster.
All of them don't act the same.
The meanest one I've even have, use to peck and kick when I go inside his cage(it hurt when u get hit by the spurs)
The only reason why we kept him.
Was that he was fertile and produce pretty babies
Yes the jungle fowl is a pretty bird
Planning to get some red phoenix bantam


----------

